# The new solpugid thread..



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Solpiguds are perhaps among the most misunderstood, not to mention demonised inverts, of all.

Even today, there are people who beleive that they scream as they run, can reach the size of a car wheel, and a whole bunch of other myths, most likely stemming from either local folklore, supplemented by some soldiers embellishing their sightings of them, when on tour of duty, in such places.

I find them fascinating, if relatively short lived creatures.

Here are some useful links....


Introduction: What Are Solifuges?

Egyptian Giant Solpugid (Camel Spider), Egyptian Giant Solpugid (Camel Spider) Profile, Facts, Information, Photos, Pictures, Sounds, Habitats, Reports, News - National Geographic

YouTube - Camel Spider / Solifugid eats a Mealworm


*There are some of these coming in soon, so for anyone that is interested, drop me a PM*


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

How advanced a species are these to keep ??? They look fascinating: victory:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

TEENY said:


> How advanced a species are these to keep ??? They look fascinating: victory:


 
I nearly looked into getting one but changed my mind due to there short lifespan.. generally I haven't heard of many living past 6 months or so in captivity, the prices I have seen are £15-£30 each theres a lot of different sp I belive.. I have seen some first hand and they are quite quick, wouldn't hesitate to bite either.
I dont belive they have any venom though but give a hell of a bite.
Please correct me if im wrong Enlightenment as im not too much up on these 

Kind Regards,

Peter.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

From what I have heard, they do not have a mechanism to inject the vomen, though they have vemon glands. They are definatly interesting!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

It would be sad to only have one for such a short whle but i think they are great:no1:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

My local pet shop had a few at the end of last year . Their fangs scare the S#!t out of me , they look really evil . The fangs have been replaced a pair of pincers . 

Watched them feed (Shudder)


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Do they have 10 legs?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> Do they have 10 legs?


 
They are a species of arachnids so they have eight legs 

Regards,

Peter.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> How advanced a species are these to keep ??? They look fascinating: victory:


Paradoxically, they are both hard and easy to keep.

Most people could put together a set up that is suitable, with a little thought.

And getting them to eat is usually no challenge at all.

The problem is that they do not tend to have long life spans, nor are they bred often, with success, in captivity. Therefore, since most are WC, it is often hard to tell how old it might be when you get it, and, of course, there has been less research done on these, when compared to other inverts, so, there are still large gaps in knowledge, imo.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The Gecko King :) said:


> I nearly looked into getting one but changed my mind due to there short lifespan.. generally I haven't heard of many living past 6 months or so in captivity, the prices I have seen are £15-£30 each theres a lot of different sp I belive.. I have seen some first hand and they are quite quick, wouldn't hesitate to bite either.
> I dont belive they have any venom though but give a hell of a bite.
> Please correct me if im wrong Enlightenment as im not too much up on these
> 
> ...


They have no venom, that is right.

A large enough one, body length 4inch plus, would probably give you a sore bite, but you would have to be pretty stupid to get bitten by one, tbh.

I read someplace that for the size, they have the most powerful jaws of any animal.

Not sure how valid that is..


Steve


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Paradoxically, they are both hard and easy to keep.
> 
> Most people could put together a set up that is suitable, with a little thought.
> 
> ...


 sad. I kinda liked the idea of these but if there is a huge chance of it being wild caught i would feel bad taking it from its home to have it die soon


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> sad. I kinda liked the idea of these but if there is a huge chance of it being wild caught i would feel bad taking it from its home to have it die soon


Yup, some people do feel that way, I suppose.

Of course, afaik, there is conflicting evidence how long one lives, as an adult, in _nature_, anyway.

They_ might_ be a short lived species, like Praying Mantids, who from nymph to adult will live about one year.

There is nothing esp sad about that, it is just the way that it is for that particular invert.

They are incredible diggers, and can burrow for fun, but they are OCD about it, they will furiously dig one burrow, then move on, and dig another, with equal enthusiam...

They are very territorial, and it is also perhaps their 'aggression' which doesn't lend itself well to them breeding, esp in captivity.

Just some thoughts...

I have been told that they tend to do well on a v fine white sand, so fine it is almost the consistancy of flour.

Previously, I have had them on typical sand that you might commonly use for a desert scorpion.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

> I have been told that they tend to do well on a v fine white sand, so fine it is almost the consistancy of flour.


Hi
From these people who told you this how long did the specimens live?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tescos said:


> Hi
> From these people who told you this how long did the specimens live?
> Cheers
> Chris


Inconclusive, since they tend to sell them on, they just noted that it happened to be a sub that they seemed most happy in, a sub that permitted them to burrow well, and so on...

There life span always seems to be hit and miss, depending on the age it is bought at, and other various conditions.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> Inconclusive, since they tend to sell them on, they just noted that it happened to be a sub that they seemed most happy in, a sub that permitted them to burrow well, and so on...
> 
> There life span always seems to be hit and miss, depending on the age it is bought at, and other various conditions.


Hi 
How did they tell they were happy?
What age is best? 
How do you tell the age? 
What other conditions?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tescos said:


> Hi
> How did they tell they were happy?
> 
> Chris


 
_*Shrugs*_

It told him.

Down the pub.

It said - 'I prefer that substrate'....:surrender:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> _*Shrugs*_
> 
> It told him.
> 
> ...


How would they burrow more successfully in smaller grained sand? Surely that would collapse even more. I mean pure sand doesn't seem make a good burrowing sub unless it's wet(like at a beach, which their obviously not going to like) or mixed with soil or something.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> How would they burrow more successfully in smaller grained sand? Surely that would collapse even more. I mean pure sand doesn't seem make a good burrowing sub unless it's wet(like at a beach, which their obviously not going to like) or mixed with soil or something.


Answer - Don't know. That is how the texture was explained to me. Perhaps the way it was expained, and the way some are picturing it, are two different things, so I am really not sure.

Anyway, they would probably be just as content with plain old sand as a sub, it was just something that came out in conversation.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

So to sum up then :-

These creatures do much better on one type of substrate when compared to another type of substrate, only we don't know this for sure because before any results are found the specimens are sold!

Wow!lucky for us all you started this thread enlightenment as we have all learnt a grand total of nob all in regards to the keeping of _Solifugae_!:whistling2:

Pehapse "The Crap Solpugid Thread" would have been a more appropriate title for this thread?:mf_dribble:









Cheers
Chris


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tescos said:


> So to sum up then :-
> 
> These creatures do much better on one type of substrate when compared to another type of substrate, only we don't know this for sure because before any results are found the specimens are sold!
> 
> ...


ok that made me lol but prepare for enlightenment!...from Enlightenment!:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think there's any merit to the substrate theory. 

If people are interested in the Solifugids, I would suggest reading Fred Punzo's book "The Biology of Camel Spiders (Arachnida, Solifugae)", or the other links on this website:

Homepage of The Arachnid Order Solifugae

I've had one and discussed much of what I observed in my caresheet which can be found in the caresheet section. I'm tempted to re-write it as it seems a bit sensationalist compared to what I now believe.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tescos said:


> So to sum up then :-
> 
> These creatures do much better on one type of substrate when compared to another type of substrate, only we don't know this for sure because before any results are found the specimens are sold!
> 
> ...


 
Yup.

Well done.

30 odd posts, and most of them are of this trolling type.

*Yawns*


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Yup.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> ...


I think he's onto something tbh. This thread does basically just say "one substrate might be better than another, but who knows?".


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> I think he's onto something tbh.


I am sure_ you_ think so....:whistling2:

Listen, this wasn't a thread_ dedicated_ to the substrate of the creature, it came up in sub context.

As far as I can see, the other fella, he has no real interest/imput to the species, _or adding anything of value to the thread_, other than to be yet another anon cheeky :censor: person, on an internet forum.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I am sure_ you_ think so....:whistling2:
> 
> Listen, this wasn't a thread_ dedicated_ to the substrate of the creature, it came up in sub context.
> 
> As far as I can see, the other fella, he has no real interest/imput to the species, _or adding anything of value to the thread_, other than to be yet another anon cheeky :censor: person, on an internet forum.


If you think I am going to go around disagreeing with you just for the hell of it then you assume I try way too hard. 

What do you want to discuss? Most of what you can learn about the solifugae is printed for free within _The Journal of Arachnology. _

I'm personally not really interested in what "other keepers" do, because that's usually based on "other keepers", this famed anon. group. With solifugids, half the keepers can't tell male from female, so how reliable do you think their information is?

[Edit] What I should say rather, is that their information is based _Solely _on other keepers experience. In this group, with so little known within the hobby, that is not a good stratagey for advancing hobbyist knowledge.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Yup, some people do feel that way, I suppose.
> 
> Of course, afaik, there is conflicting evidence how long one lives, as an adult, in _nature_, anyway.
> 
> ...


There we have it folks.

Four lines.

Enough to bring the LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME, attention seekers out, claiming the 'entire thread' to be about the sand.:lol2:

*rolls eyes*


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

GRB said:


> I don't think there's any merit to the substrate theory.
> 
> If people are interested in the Solifugids, I would suggest reading Fred Punzo's book "The Biology of Camel Spiders (Arachnida, Solifugae)", or the other links on this website:
> 
> ...


A very nice book that. Been looking to get it for a long time only its quite pricey all the copies I have come across.

On the keeping side I know of a bloke from Taiwan who has had great success in keeping them alive, giving them hibination periods and he also gives them very little space to move about (although this is mainly out of nessesity more than choice). I think he has had good experice in breeding them also.......infact why am I telling you this as it sounds like another "hear say" post like you get from the hread starter.:whistling2:

So this thread might offer some better clues to keeping them alive longer.
solifugids actually lives longer than we think - Arachnoboards

Cheers
Chris

*Yawns* 
Whats up Enlight did you not have time to google or just couldn't find what you wanted with your google search?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well in honesty this thread and many others are just your own musings. 

Worth posting? Or worth perhaps holding back and getting some real data first? Perhaps a reference to a recent article about the new Brazillian Solifugids might be a good direction to go in since they are completely different ecologically to the often encountered desert species.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> What do you want to discuss? Most of what you can learn about the solifugae is printed for free within _The Journal of Arachnology._.


Um...

1) Other people might be interested, outwith you, that is. I know that might seem a crazy concept, and yet, it is true.

2) I am sure that journal is interesting. I am sure that there is information out there on just about every invert we know of. Might as well burn our PC's then, and shut the forum down, right? A thread about an invert. On a forum about inverts. 

Whatever next


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Well in honesty this thread and many others are just your own musings.
> 
> Worth posting? Or worth perhaps holding back and getting some real data first? Perhaps a reference to a recent article about the new Brazillian Solifugids might be a good direction to go in since they are completely different ecologically to the often encountered desert species.


I would really appreciate it if you got off telling me what the content and style of my threads should be about.

If you want to go right ahead and create your own, then please do that.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

> As far as I can see, the other fella, he has no real interest/imput to the species, _or adding anything of value to the thread_, other than to be yet another anon cheeky :censor: person, on an internet forum.


 
My user name is quite well known (ok maybe not here sorry) real name 
Chris Sainsbury Whats yours btw?

Oh click the link btw then you can have a read at that no interest I have, then start a new thread on this subject in a few months time showing us all how o look after them in a whole new way.:yeahright:
Cheers
Chris


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

tescos said:


> A very nice book that. Been looking to get it for a long time only its quite pricey all the copies I have come across.
> 
> On the keeping side I know of a bloke from Taiwan who has had great success in keeping them alive, giving them hibination periods and he also gives them very little space to move about (although this is mainly out of nessesity more than choice). I think he has had good experice in breeding them also.......infact why am I telling you this as it sounds like another "hear say" post like you get from the hread starter.:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Interesting - I haven't read the whole thread but I did read enough to get a taster. It's all things I've heard before but its nice to have an actual reference to a specific keeper for once.

The Punzo book is well worth a read, although I paid £70 for my copy and it seems to have increased yet higher. I wish they would reprint...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Um...
> 
> 1) Other people might be interested, outwith you, that is. I know that might seem a crazy concept, and yet, it is true.
> 
> ...





enlightenment said:


> I would really appreciate it if you got off telling me what the content and style of my threads should be about.
> 
> If you want to go right ahead and create your own, then please do that.


 
These amused me greatly. Perhaps I should, I could call it "The Solifuge thread where I point out and reference facts rather than my own (reliable?) musings on the subject". 

I never once suggested people won't be interested. I do question what it is you plan on teaching them however - can you even identify male from female solifguids? (Barring of course my own threads where I've told people how to do it, or the ever present google) :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Grant, I didn't really want to clutter up this thread, or this forum with this, _however_, since you seem relentless in your efforts to come across as a know it all, can I just say that while I could just about deal with that aspect of you, you lost the respect of a lot of people on here, when you spoke to that young dyslexic kid, that way that you did.

You really came off looking bad there, imo, but I suspect you won't see that either....


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

grb said:


> perhaps* i* should, *i* could call it "the solifuge thread where *i point out and reference facts* rather than my own (reliable?) musings on the subject".
> 
> I never once suggested people won't be interested. I do question what it is you plan on teaching them however - can you even identify male from female solifguids? (barring of course* my own threads* where *i've told people *how to do it, or the ever present google) :lol2:


 

look at me everyone.....look at me...


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

*hahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha this thread rocks!*


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

tescos said:


> *hahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha this thread rocks!*


Haha
Doing quite well so far Chris 41 posts and still able to post... keep up the good work!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

_Still _able..?


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

C_Strike said:


> Haha
> Doing quite well so far Chris 41 posts and still able to post... keep up the good work!


 
If I make 100 I won't kill the kittens!


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

This could turn messy


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tescos said:


> If I make 100 I won't kill the kittens!


I call you bluff biatch! Blend the kitten, BLEND IT IF YOU HAVE THE POWA!:lol2:


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> _Still _able..?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> This could turn messy


 

Im sure if he decides to blend those kittens it will :whistling2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

tescos said:


> If I make 100 I won't kill the kittens!


Do you have a reputation or something? lol.

Baldpoodle....... Registered in apr2007 and only made 5 posts!! That's gotta be some sort of record.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I call you bluff biatch! Blend the kitten, BLEND IT IF YOU HAVE THE POWA!:lol2:


Why blend it when I could blast it with my CAT AT!:no1:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I bet cat stew would taste like chicken stew


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Baldpoodle....... Registered in apr2007 and only made 5 posts!! That's gotta be some sort of record.



You dont have to post to be a member do you ????


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Do you have a reputation or something? lol.


I don't know do I?



Ozgi said:


> Baldpoodle....... Registered in apr2007 and only made 5 posts!! That's gotta be some sort of record.


A testiment to the quailty of the forum I feel! lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> You dont have to post to be a member do you ????


Lol of course not, was just saying that's gotta be a record!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tescos said:


> A testiment to the quailty of the forum I feel! lol


Not necessarily once I made an account on a forum years ago then forgot about the forum(i made no posts). Found it three years later and made loads of posts, so I'm an old member but haven't made contribution, but not because I thought it was a crappy forum, I honestly forgot it existed.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> Not necessarily once I made an account on a forum years ago then forgot about the forum(i made no posts). Found it three years later and made loads of posts, so I'm an old member but haven't made contribution, but not because I thought it was a crappy forum, I honestly forgot it existed.


lol your not the only one I got an email reminder from a site I joined about 3 years back, and when I took a look my only post read "hello nice pussy you have there!" :mf_dribble:: victory::whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tescos said:


> lol your not the only one I got an email reminder from a site I joined about 3 years back, and when I took a look my only post read "hello nice pussy you have there!" :mf_dribble:: victory::whistling2:


freaky lol I had one PM and it said "lol****S-check it out"


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

tescos said:


> Why blend it when I could blast it with my CAT AT!:no1:


:lol2: genius


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread is amazing. That Cat AT rocks. 

Also: I feel like I've really learned about the order Solifugae. :lol2:


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

GRB said:


> This thread is amazing. That Cat AT rocks.
> 
> Also: I feel like I've really learned about the order Solifugae. :lol2:


What ever do you mean not learnt anything? Did you not read this wealth of information? I learnt a hell of a lot like:-

1.They are both easy and hard to keep.
2.Most people could put together a suitible set up with a little thought.
3.Getting them to eat is no challenge.
4.They dont tend to have long life spans.
5.They are not often bred in captivity
6.With WC specimens it is hard to tell how old they are.
7.There has been less research done on these, when compared to other inverts.
8.They have no venom.
9.A large enough one, body length 4inch plus, would probably give you a sore bite.
10.You would have to be pretty stupid to get bitten by one.
11.They have the most powerful jaws of any animal (but this might not be true)
12.There is conflicting evidence how long one lives, as an adult, in _nature._
13.They_ might_ be a short lived species, like Praying Mantids, who from nymph to adult will live about one year.
14.They are incredible diggers, and can burrow for fun, but they are OCD about it, they will furiously dig one burrow, then move on, and dig another, with equal enthusiam...
15.They are very territorial, and it is also perhaps their 'aggression' which doesn't lend itself well to them breeding, esp in captivity.
16.They tend to do well on a v fine white sand, so fine it is almost the consistancy of flour.(but we don't know this for sure because.....well we don't know!)
17.There life span always seems to be hit and miss, depending on the age it is bought at, and other various conditions.

But most of all you have learnt what an anoying sod I can be.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

So you see it is the most enlighting thread about order Solifugae you are ever likely to come across bar none!:bash:

:lol2:
all the best
Chris


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Theres a forum for all Solifugids, amblypuds, and uropygids, its in my sig.
Its fairly new and not many members, but so far theres hardly anything in the Solifugid sections, if anyone could join and add to it i`d be grateful


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Theres a forum for all Solifugids, amblypuds, and uropygids, its in my sig.
> Its fairly new and not many members, but so far theres hardly anything in the Solifugid sections, if anyone could join and add to it i`d be grateful


I do intend to join, but I've been rather busy recently and I worry about my forum use...

Perhaps I'll join soon and discuss some of the work by Muma, Punzo and Pinto-da-Rocha. It'll only be a matter of time before we get the South American species in the Hobby and then all we think we know about the african species will be useless (tropical rainforest solifugid species hibernate?)...

I've been making notes on most of the Hobby stuff, so perhaps I'll try write an integrated reveiw of the solifugae at some point and post it up.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> This thread is amazing. That Cat AT rocks.
> 
> *Also: I feel like I've really learned about the order Solifugae*. :lol2:


 
Grant,

If you have anything to contribute to it, of value, then please do so.

You really think you are some sort of self appointed expert on this matter.

Deluded.

You claim that you 'managed to keep one alive for a month or so longer than ANYONE else'. This is in fact only true in your mind, since there are at least two other people that I communicate with, people that have been kept them alive for a year, or thereabouts.

Have you ever tried breeding these?

I haven't, I just wondered if_ you_ had?

There's another thing, you see.

There are people in Europe who HAVE been successful in doing so.

Indeed, I communicate with one of them at least once a week.

Now, as I say, if you want to use this thread to speak about the species, feel free.

Anything else, please PM me, as I would rather this thread didn't turn into another bitch fight.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

This forum is getting more and more laughable. If you want decent information without nonsensical bitching I suggest you go to Arachnophiles or Arachnoboards.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

Phark said:


> This forum is getting more and more laughable. If you want decent information without nonsensical bitching I suggest you go to Arachnophiles or Arachnoboards.


hahahahahaha


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> This forum is getting more and more laughable.


I could not agree more, Phark.

All it has become is a place for internet attention seekers to try to ruin threads.

I can think of several examples of when this has happened (not to me personally, always, of course), but it does tend to be the usual suspects who are at the heart of the stirring.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tescos said:


> hahahahahaha


And, there, Phark, I rest my case.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

> There are people in Europe who HAVE been successful in doing so.


Hi Again 

You wouldn't off course mind nameing these people for me would you, as living in main land Europe myself I would really like to have their contact aswell, because I would love to hear any tips about their husbandy, breeding and even how to sex them, as I feel like a new challange in the invert side of things.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tescos said:


> Hi Again
> 
> You wouldn't off course mind nameing these people for me would you, as living in main land Europe myself I would really like to have their contact aswell, because I would love to hear any tips about their husbandy, breeding and even how to sex them, as I feel like a new challange in the invert side of things.
> 
> ...


I am not especially interested in a dialogue with you, let alone anything else.

No offence.

Thanks


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Grant,
> 
> If you have anything to contribute to it, of value, then please do so.
> 
> ...


 
*Laughs*:lol2:

It's always the same story with you Steve:

"I spoke to _some keepers_ who say this and that. I don't use names because that would open my comments up to reasonable criticism if I've spoken to people who are not considered reliable. I never back up any of my statements with links or literature, again because it's probably fairly unreliable, anecdotal evidence at best anyway." 

If you don't want threads to degenerate then either stop quoting everything I type out of context or, make valid and referenced points. I'm sick of hearing about other keepers - it's convient you feel it neccessary to speak for them - too bad we all have no idea whether they are qualified to make such statements or not.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

tescos said:


> Hi Again
> 
> You wouldn't off course mind nameing these people for me would you, as living in main land Europe myself I would really like to have their contact aswell, because I would love to hear any tips about their husbandy, breeding and even how to sex them, as I feel like a new challange in the invert side of things.
> 
> ...


I can help you sex solifugids if you want. 

It can be tricky, but there are a few key things to look for. I might even be able to gain access to the original taxonomic papers describing the species you may encounter as well. Let me know if you want a hand.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> I am not especially interested in a dialogue with you, let alone anything else.
> 
> No offence.
> 
> Thanks


 
Oh well there is a suprise....... or then again maybe not quite as big a suprise is it.










No offence taken and No offence back
Cheers
Chris


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

GRB said:


> I can help you sex solifugids if you want.
> 
> It can be tricky, but there are a few key things to look for. I might even be able to gain access to the original taxonomic papers describing the species you may encounter as well. Let me know if you want a hand.


As these are all new to me, I am quite sure I will be calling on your help cheers for the offer. I'm going to start will the basic stuff like you put in this thread:-
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-care/93881-solifuge-care-sheet-punzo-f.html
and see what I can pick up in Stuttgart on the weekend.

One thing:- the sexing bit that says about the Flagellum on their chelicerae in males. Am I likely to encounter the family that doesn't have this in the hobby?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

tescos said:


> As these are all new to me, I am quite sure I will be calling on your help cheers for the offer. I'm going to start will the basic stuff like you put in this thread:-
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-care/93881-solifuge-care-sheet-punzo-f.html
> and see what I can pick up in Stuttgart on the weekend.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if there is any families that completely lack the flagellum - however, in some it can be quite hard to spot and quite reduced. I'd like to say you shouldn't find any in the hobby, but what you get in Europe can often be quite surprising and you never know...

Have you seen the photos on this website:

Phylogeny/Taxonomy

There are quite a few male:female pictures of a variety of families that can help with identification. This website is fairly awesome all round although I'm sure you've probably seen it before. 

I'm tempted to go back and re-write that care sheet. I got rather enthusiastic and it reads a bit sensationalist. I think I could re-do large sections of it with more up to date information. If you want to know anything from the Punzo book I can also see what he suggets, although his work (and that of Muma) was on the american species and I wouldn't be at all surprised if they were rather different in their needs.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

tescos said:


> hahahahahaha


Are you that same Tescos from Germany on Arachnoboards, who got banned?


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice one cheers
I'll let you know if I am able to pick anything up at the weekend.
All the best
Chris


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

> Are you that same Tescos from Germany on Arachnoboards, who got banned?


Is there another? read the banner.:whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

A thread with Steve, GRB AND Chris Sainsbury... how did i know it'd end up bitchy :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> A thread with Steve, GRB AND Chris Sainsbury... how did i know it'd end up bitchy :lol2:


I'm glad you finally arrived, the quartet is complete :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah but i'm not arguing :lol: I'm merely observing. I know nothing about solifugids, only what i saw at the lectures last year and most of that i can't even remember! :lol2:


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Becky said:


> Ah but i'm not arguing :lol: I'm merely observing. I know nothing about solifugids, only what i saw at the lectures last year and most of that i can't even remember! :lol2:


 
typical! in one ear out the other.................


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *enlightenment*  
_Grant,

If you have anything to contribute to it, of value, then please do so.

Why? We've done this before. _

_*Why? Good question. Now I will attempt an answer. It is not about you and I. It is about others. Perhaps new members to this forum, perhaps existing members, who are interested in getting this species for the first time. If you don't have anything of value, or if you have nothing new that you want to add, that is also fine, in which case, would it be too much for you to please let this thread be, without your constant, and not unnoticed by others, attempts to gain internet attention, by way of belittling me, at every opportunity.(Steve)*_
_

You really think you are some sort of self appointed expert on this matter.

Compared to you, yes. At least I can sex them, and I've read the available literature on them. You seem to have this bizarre hatred of the Journal of Arachnology and rely solely on word of mouth for some reason. Personally, I use all the information sources I have access to. _

_*And that is your choice. Talk about double standards. You cry like a girl if you feel that someone has 'quoted you out of context', then, at the same time, attribute a sentence to someone that they have never said. I have NEVER written 'I hate the Journal of Arachnology'. Do you care to show me/us where I wrote that, thanks?*_

_*What actually makes you think I cannot sex them? Oh, hang on, I am allowed to do so, only if it doesn't involve taking the advice of others who have kept them, nor am I permitted to do internet research in order to do so. Right. I see.* * (Steve)*_
_

Deluded.

I suppose you know better. How silly of me. I keep forgetting it was you that informed me about the work of the world expert Punzo, Muma and others including Pinto-da-Rocha. I'm amazed I could even mix up a suitable substrate. _

_*You are my hero. We can only aspire to be all like you*. :lol2:_
_

You claim that you 'managed to keep one alive for a month or so longer than ANYONE else'. This is in fact only true in your mind, since there are at least two other people that I communicate with, people that have been kept them alive for a year, or thereabouts.(Steve)

I actually said from the batch we ordered from. _

_*How do you know this, for sure? (Steve)*_
_
Have you ever tried breeding these?

I've read many an account of failed attempts. _

_*That's a 'no' then, right? (Steve)*_
_

I haven't, I just wondered if you had?

You know I haven't. This thread doesn't specifically talk about mating, or was that somehow implied from the title? In which case, there's even less of relevance! _

_*Correct. Nor was it specifically about substrate. Wasn't in the title either, indeed, it was just a bolt on comment, more than anything, and it came from someone whose knowledge would put that of your's to shame, chap.(Steve)*_
_

There's another thing, you see.

There are people in Europe who HAVE been successful in doing so.

Ah yes, "these people" we hear so much about. _

_*What of them? You really think, after all your recent snideness, I would want to share anything with you? I have however shared the same information with others, by PM.(Steve)*_
_

Indeed, I communicate with one of them at least once a week.

Awesome. I like this statement, it's like an attempt to quantify how more knowledgable you are than me because you speak to *someone else *who knows something about solifuges more frequently than I do. _

_*It ISN'T an attempt to do as you accused, that is your game.(Steve)*_


Now, as I say, if you want to use this thread to speak about the species, feel free.

Anything else, please PM me, as I would rather this thread didn't turn into another bitch fight.

I think it's already past that. 

*No. It can stop whenever you want it to. I have your number, I will give you a call at some point this week, and we can talk this through, rather than turn a thread into a pathetic farce.(Steve)*



Of course, if you would stop assuming that I disagree with you for fun rather than because I BELIEVE DIFFERENTLY AND FEEL BETTER QUALIFIED TO DO SO BEING AN ECOLOGIST then we'd have less bitching. 

*The arrogance surfaces again.*

*What this translates to, folks, is do what Grant says, otherwise be prepared to be undermined and mocked.*

*Pretty sad, really...:2thumbSteve)*


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Becky said:


> Ah but i'm not arguing :lol: I'm merely observing. I know nothing about solifugids, *only what i saw at the lectures last year and most of that i can't even remember!* :lol2:


In which case, such a thread MIGHT be a good reminder to you, right?

: victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Are you that same Tescos from Germany on Arachnoboards, who got banned?


Ah.

The plot thickens.

I personally saw him coming from his first few posts, Phark..


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> In which case, such a thread MIGHT be a good reminder to you, right?
> 
> : victory:


No because i'm not keeping them and have no intention of :Na_Na_Na_Na:. I only keep decent spiders that wanna stay alive lol


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

Becky said:


> A thread with Steve, GRB AND Chris Sainsbury... how did i know it'd end up bitchy :lol2:


What are you trying to say there about me Becky?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't think i need to, your sig says it all :lol:

You got any blue fang babies yet...?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't be bothered quoting that whole response.

I like the bit about crying like a girl. I'm not even the least bit angry about this, it's hilarious. You draw such odd conclusions about what I post! I also love the constant return to pedantry when all else fails, that's classic.

The bit I like best however is that you seem so convinced I think I am the world expert- yet I routinely cite my facts as originating from the work of Muma, Giribet, Punzo, Cushing etc. You can check even out the source of these papers and where I get my facts from! The key difference is "_facts_". :whistling2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> No because i'm not keeping them and have no intention of :Na_Na_Na_Na:. I only keep decent spiders that wanna stay alive lol


That's probably a good idea - it's easy to get into the whole vortex of obsessing over how long they do live rather than enjoying them whilst you have them.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> Ah.
> 
> The plot thickens.
> 
> I personally saw him coming from his first few posts, Phark..


lol lets back track here:-

My first post on this thread was:-



> Quote:
> I have been told that they tend to do well on a v fine white sand, so fine it is almost the consistancy of flour.
> Hi
> From these people who told you this how long did the specimens live?
> ...


to which the answer was a load of arse!Look:-


> Inconclusive, since they tend to sell them on, they just noted that it happened to be a sub that they seemed most happy in, a sub that permitted them to burrow well, and so on...
> 
> There life span always seems to be hit and miss, depending on the age it is bought at, and other various conditions.


Because it was such arse I thought I would try again with another basic set of questions about the husbandary.-



> Hi
> How did they tell they were happy?
> What age is best?
> How do you tell the age?
> ...


too which your answer was even more arse! look...


> _*Shrugs*_
> 
> It told him.
> 
> ...


 
I mean come on you start a thread with:-



> Solpiguds are perhaps among the most misunderstood, not to mention demonised inverts, of all.


Sorry but I took this to mean that you know some good information about them, and so it sparked me interest for a momment. I like to read stuff written by people who know what they are talking about. you go on:-


> Even today, there are people who beleive that they scream as they run, can reach the size of a car wheel, and a whole bunch of other myths, most likely stemming from either local folklore, supplemented by some soldiers embellishing their sightings of them, when on tour of duty, in such places.


Well it looks to me you must know a bit even about the folklore which is yet another interesting area of reasearch.



> I find them fascinating, if relatively short lived creatures.


again Im sorry if I took this too mean that you find these fascinating enough to have read up or actually know a little about them. You even answered a few other questions about them so thought "great stuff, here is a man who can help me in learning about their care etc".

But then how on earth did I miss this:-



> *There are some of these coming in soon, so for anyone that is interested, drop me a PM*


so the whole thread is a sales ploy! Theres me thinking there is an extra forum for sales etc. And to think of the stink you kicked up about people posting pics on this forum saying there should be a proper place for it.

Pot, Kettle, Black my dear fellow.

good day to you sir!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

GRB said:


> That's probably a good idea - it's easy to get into the whole vortex of obsessing over how long they do live rather than enjoying them whilst you have them.


meh they seem to have a similiar lifespan to a mantis(bout a year or so). I enjoy keeping those, I'll have a go with a camel spider if their available in spring.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

Becky said:


> Don't think i need to, your sig says it all :lol:
> 
> You got any blue fang babies yet...?


My sig doesn't really say alot without the reasons for it .

Why would I have blue fang babies? Like I informed you a good while back my female moulted out without doing an eggsac. Did someone say I lied about this?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> meh they seem to have a similiar lifespan to a mantis(bout a year or so). I enjoy keeping those, I'll have a go with a camel spider if their available in spring.


They are fun. I think people just get frustrated because they arrive and people rarely seem to get more than 3 months from them. If they imported them in ~ Autumn (juveniles) I'm sure they would last a lot longer.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tescos said:


> so the whole thread is a sales ploy! Theres me thinking there is an extra forum for sales etc. And to think of the stink you kicked up about people posting pics on this forum saying there should be a proper place for it.
> 
> Pot, Kettle, Black my dear fellow.
> 
> good day to you sir!


Um, listen up. I am making* nothing* on these, not a penny. A _very_ well known dealer is expecting a batch, and I said I would ask around, see if anyone else wants them, because the more people do, the more the price lowers for all that do.

Now that I have clarified that, perhaps you can tell us what it is you do that got you banned from a freaking spider forum!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> I can't be bothered quoting that whole response.


Facts are fine.

Are you_ entirely_ oblivous though to the manner in which you speak to people?

Not just me, as it happens, but there are lot of people here who do find what you write, of interest, however, your_ manner_ leaves much to be desired.

To be honest Grant, after this, I suggest we just ignore one another.

I come on here for a bit of pleasure, nothing more.

Thanks


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Can they climb glass/plastic?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

andy07966 said:


> Can they climb glass/plastic?


Not as such, in MY experience. They are quite strong though, and if there are rocks in the tank, or anything else it can stand on, they can hook themselves onto the lid, and have been known to chew through fine wire mesh!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

How about those well ventilated plastic ones you see everywhere?

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/LR-HerpHavens.jpg


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

andy07966 said:


> How about those well ventilated plastic ones you see everywhere?
> 
> http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/LR-HerpHavens.jpg


 
Never tried those, Andy.

I got some large_ opaque_ tubs, bought from a cheap store, and they offered more space.


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> Um, listen up. I am making* nothing* on these, not a penny. A _very_ well known dealer is expecting a batch, and I said I would ask around, see if anyone else wants them, because the more people do, the more the price lowers for all that do.


AAAAAhhhhh I see thats how it is, is it.:whistling2:



enlightenment said:


> Now that I have clarified that, perhaps you can tell us what it is you do that got you banned from a freaking spider forum!


Perhaps you can tell us why you need to know? Anyhow it's no big secret...general assing about, but then it depends what web site you are talking about and who you talk to. I'm not going to explain myself or cry to you about it all, as it has absoluty sweet F A to do with you or this forum. I'm sure if you ask around you will get the right people to tell the right tales for your needs. :zzz:




> Can they climb glass/plastic?


Apparently they can yes, as it says in this nice informative thread:-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-care/93881-solifuge-care-sheet-punzo-f.html



> Any cage must have a very tight fitting lid - solifuges have an adhesive organ on their palps that can allow them to climb glass, and I myself have heard reports that they can chew through 1mm metal mesh caging.


so a nice secure lid could well be the order for the day.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll have to look into it more before getting one. I have scorps, tarantulas and centipedes but these still scare me!! :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I actually came across a paper today detailing their ability to climb glass and plastic with the aid of their suctorial glands. When I return home I will post a link to it, I believe you should be able to get it for free from _The Journal of Arachnology. _

Apparently they have a limited ability to climb glass using the aforementioned palpal suctorial glands although just as to why they can remains a mystery, as it has often been observed that they do not use these glands to climb common "wild" obstacles such as logs. It seems the use the adhesive qualities in prey capture, (although its never been quantified) and glass climbing is a bit of an accident. 

And Steve: I'll ignore the snide remarks, but I'll continue to chime in where I see fit. Thanks.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

tescos said:


> My sig doesn't really say alot without the reasons for it .
> 
> Why would I have blue fang babies? Like I informed you a good while back my female moulted out without doing an eggsac. Did someone say I lied about this?


Nooo just thought you might of mated her again thats all  Was gonna say i've not heard a bad word about you... but that would be lying :lol2:


----------



## tescos (Mar 9, 2009)

Becky said:


> Nooo just thought you might of mated her again thats all  Was gonna say i've not heard a bad word about you... but that would be lying :lol2:


Nope I've not mated it or anything else for quite a while. I have some spiders to mate up but can never seem to find the enthusiasm to mate them! 
Don't mind having people say bad things about me as long as they are true and not a version of the truth, but even then I tend to not give too much of a rats ass these days.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Cushing, P.E., Brookhart, J.O., Kleebe, H.-J., Zito, G. & Payne, P. 2005. The suctorial organ of the Solifugae (Arachnida, Solifugae). _Arthropod Structure and Development _34: 397–406.

This paper has the some details of the glass climbing organ. I have this paper if anyone wants a .pdf of it.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

post 101


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

andy07966 said:


> I'll have to look into it more before getting one. I have scorps, tarantulas and centipedes but these still scare me!! :lol2:


Andy, if you are okay about having a pede around, you would be fine with these, fella.


----------

